# Paradise Outfitters Report-Venice (38 wahoo in 3 trips)



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

After way too long of a winter break full of rough weather and mediocre duck hunting, we finally made it back out during the days following the super bowl. Long story short, big tuna are in close, and we have experienced some of the best winter runs of wahoo ever. On friday, my two biggest hoos were 90 pounds even. Fish are on both sides of the river, blue water is in close, and we have boats available to fish this month. Big tuna and wahoo should stay in close and be good through the end of March. It's also never too early to start booking for summer. Last couple weeks of May will be your best bet for you early birds wanting to troll the riplines for dolphin and marlin. For those of you with your own boats, we also guide trips on your own boat. 

Check out our website at www.paradise-outfitters.com, on facebook, or 504-610-1686.

-Captain Hunter Caballero


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice


----------



## big blue (Jun 28, 2008)

Pretty work Hunter and Woody!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Anyone know what rates they charge for one day of Tuna and Wahoo out of Venice?


----------



## Bow Down (Jun 8, 2011)

fishnhuntguy said:


> Anyone know what rates they charge for one day of Tuna and Wahoo out of Venice?


http://www.paradise-outfitters.com/boats-captains/


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

nice fish there capt


----------

